# ZHUHAI | Jiuzhou Bay Tower | 319m | 1045ft | 64 fl | U/C



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

ZHUHAI | Zhuhai Sightseeing Tower| 320m | 1058ft | 65 fl | Prep
or *Kyushu Tower*


http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3175967&extra=page=1

Source: Zhuhai neighborhood news

waistline, Oriental Pearl Tower, Macau Tower ...
these hot punch to
believe everyone is familiar with it
today to get a big neighbor Jun heavy news!
Zhuhai also has to build a sightseeing tower!

This year's "Zhuhai City ** Work Report" mentioned: planning and building an iconic sightseeing building in Jiuzhou Port and its surrounding areas. This iconic sightseeing building that "sees the mountains, looks at the sea, and overlooks the Hong Kong-Zhuhai-Macao Bridge" attracts everyone's imagination.

Today (20th) morning, the
Jiuzhou Center sightseeing tower was laid.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 诺基亚粉


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*SOM*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

SOM


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Designed by Som









SOM's new waterfront to be anchored by lighthouse-inspired skyscraper


Skidmore, Owings & Merrill (SOM) has designed many major buildings in its time, including the world's tallest, but its latest work involves the creation of an entire waterfront neighborhood. The Jiuzhou Bay project will feature a new supertall skyscraper and will offer pedestrians pleasant shaded…




newatlas.com




Image link: SOM's new waterfront to be anchored by lighthouse-inspired skyscraper


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Another source: Jiuzhou Bay Waterfront Neighborhood Zhuhai - e-architect









SOM plans zhuhai's 'jiuzhou bay' neighborhood with modular canopies + supertall skyscraper






www.designboom.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Pictures of the supertall: SOM's new waterfront to be anchored by lighthouse-inspired skyscraper


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice! Last time in Zhuhai I took a bike trip along that area and thought exactly that a tall building would work really well there.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> Nice! Last time in Zhuhai I took a bike trip along that area and thought exactly that a tall building would work really well there.


They're supposedly constructing the world's longest bridge there I think or largest one of the two. Probably spans across the bay. Dude you're lucky you get to travel around China like that. I mean they may not have social media but there's always loopholes I assume.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> They're supposedly constructing the world's longest bridge there I think or largest one of the two. Probably spans across the bay.


I assume you are talking about the Hong Kong–Zhuhai–Macau Bridge. Yes it was finished a while back and I took a bus ride over it last year, it's pretty nuts.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I figured that was the one I didn't know for sure. I think I saw a documentary on it before but anyway im looking forward to seeing this supertall and the whole planned area


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

trustevil said:


> They're supposedly constructing the world's longest bridge there I think or largest one of the two. Probably spans across the bay. Dude you're lucky you get to travel around China like that. I mean they may not have social media but there's always loopholes I assume.


no social media huh..somebody forgot to tell tick tok .


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

kunming tiger said:


> no social media huh..somebody forgot to tell tick tok .


And WeChat... or Tencent in general...


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I think it's just Facebook Twitter and Instagram that are banned from China.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

trustevil said:


> I think it's just Facebook Twitter and Instagram that are banned from China.


wikipedia, google, duckduckgo, imgur, reddit, steam and youtube as well. To mention a few.

Basically, if you want to use the internet you just need to use a VPN. But it's not like I don't use a VPN in Europe or the USA anyway, so it's not _that_ much of a difference when the VPN servers are working. More annoying for sure, but not as big of a deal. But this is all off topic.


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

I need a VPN definitely a good thing to have


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Double thread, please delete this:









ZHUHAI | Zhuhai Jiuzhou Tower | 320m | 1058ft | 65 fl | Prep


ZHUHAI | Zhuhai Sightseeing Tower| 320m | 1058ft | 65 fl | Prep or Kyushu Tower http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3175967&extra=page=1 Source: Zhuhai neighborhood news waistline, Oriental Pearl Tower, Macau Tower ... these hot punch to believe everyone is familiar with it...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

By charleszh31
On 2020.4.12


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Was scrolling through the Skyscraper Center and this one came up out of nowhere as U/C. I couldn’t find a thread for this so I added one for it:
FINAL RENDERINGS:































Source: Jiuzhou Bay Tower - The Skyscraper Center


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> Was scrolling through the Skyscraper Center and this one came up out of nowhere as U/C. I couldn’t find a thread for this so I added one for it:


Is it the same as this one?








ZHUHAI | Zhuhai Jiuzhou Tower | 320m | 1058ft | 65 fl | Prep


ZHUHAI | Zhuhai Sightseeing Tower| 320m | 1058ft | 65 fl | Prep or Kyushu Tower http://gaoloumi.cc/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=3175967&extra=page=1 Source: Zhuhai neighborhood news waistline, Oriental Pearl Tower, Macau Tower ... these hot punch to believe everyone is familiar with it...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

